# Dawn of War 2 Beta



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

THQ has released the promised details on beta testing of Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II, Relic's 41st millenium RTS sequel. According to Computer and Video Games, the beta will feature all four playable races, five multiplayer maps, and utilize Microsoft's Games for Windows LIVE TrueSkill Matchmaking. The beta will be conducted through Steam, and will be exclusive to Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War - Soulstorm owners on January 21, and opened to the public on January 28.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

sounds pretty coolk:!!! But alas, I don't have soulstorm and can't put any video games back on my computer. Thanks for the info though, very thoughtfull dude:biggrin:!!!


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

That is great news! I am now glad for buying Soulstorm.

I hope DoW2 is fun as it looks.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

AGH!! I have Soulstorm sitting on the first shelf of my computer desk! Ah, well. I suppose waiting 7 days won't be too bad... I hope my laptop can run the beta.

-Dirge


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

What if u already bought Soulstorm when it came out do u still get to play the Beta?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Curses, the only DoW game I didn't buy...although Soul storm kind of sucked so o well, I can wait 2 weeks after that.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you have own a copy of soulstorm or do you have to have bought it through steam ?


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

soulstorm is alright. tbh i didnt like the SoB and DE. anyways, ive seen a few trailers for it, and damn it looked so cool. cant wait.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm, I own soulstorm, but not on steam. What's the bet I don't get in on the beta


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I have steam, but i didnt buy dow ss on steam. So does that mean I cant be exclusive?:angry:


----------



## CAW (Jan 11, 2009)

*DoW2 demo*

Fileplanet users who pay for their accounts get the demo as well. I do not have a pay account so I don't know the details, but you get it there too. Go check out the demo exclusives area for more info.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

that sucks big hairy monkey balls, Soul storm isn't vista compatible so won't run on my laptop, does this mean DOW2 won't be either?


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

DoW2 is Vista compatible

The minimum requirements are here.

Soulstorm works on my PC that runs Vista just fine. I wonder what is up with your laptop.


----------



## Dagnir en Gutha (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet! dow2 should be pretty awesome and i cant wait for the beta....

what do u mean soulstorm sucked?? it was better then winter assualt, at least all the races were balanced even if you dont like the races they added


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Dagnir en Gutha said:


> sweet! dow2 should be pretty awesome and i cant wait for the beta....
> 
> what do u mean soulstorm sucked?? it was better then winter assualt, at least all the races were balanced even if you dont like the races they added


They weren't balanced at all! Grah and such.


In either case, looks like they're trying to clear out those shelves of soulstorm, but nice to see an open beta.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dawn of War. And Balance should never go in a Sentence together, unless you put IM- in front of the Balance. 

I wonder if it's just if you have Steam, or whether it's got to be Soulstorm from Steam.

Either way, I might get it. Maybe.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Anybody else played the beta yet.
I played a few games this morning and have to say I am very disappointed. I am glad I have not pre-ordered. It has take the best parts from DOW and COH and thrown them away to make a pretty boring game that feels very limited in its units and tactics.
I have only played around 6 games so that may change once I play more but right now I am not enjoying it.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

DoW2 is not a true RTS, its an insult to the games it once was.

And throwing it on Steam just lowers the value of the game.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

This saddens me, I was really looking forward to DoW2


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> DoW2 is not a true RTS, its an insult to the games it once was.
> 
> And throwing it on Steam just lowers the value of the game.



are you mad!?!? steams amazing! and its not even an insult to the old Dow, its a improvement that was much needed. Though i havent played it yet.....


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

They are only using steam as a way to keep people from torrenting, which you probably would do....lol.

*GO HERE IF YOU ARE CONFUSED:*
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3649

mines 47% done downloading right now.

LX


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes the horror of some one torrenting a beta.

There using steam because they can't support the game on there own, clear sign that it is going to have a lot of problems, added in with the fact that you can't play it unless your on steam will only further discourage people from getting it.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope I can get the beta to work on my machine. Probably not though, wish I could find that CD key.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Had the beta running this morning before I went to work, seems pretty cool, but I only got 10 minutes before I had to leave.

Graphics sure are pretty though


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> are you mad!?!? steams amazing! and its not even an insult to the old Dow, its a improvement that was much needed. Though i havent played it yet.....


Wow how can you make that statement without playing the game.
I thought the game was going to be great but it is so shallow. This game is no where near as good as DOW 1 or COH. Why dont you play the game before judging it.
Also I am having major problems trying to install it on my other computer due to windows live. Cant believe I am saying this but I miss relic online and Gamespy :shok:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

dlakertor said:


> are you mad!?!? steams amazing! and its not even an insult to the old Dow, its a improvement that was much needed. Though i havent played it yet.....


Other then a few balance problems DoW was a great set up, with DOW2 it removes everything that is RTS from the game and replaces it with RPG junk. And that fact that there putting it on steam shows there lack of caring for the actual game, all they want is more money for the pile of junk there throwing at us.

My only hope is that the next two GW games (Being announced one at a time for marketing reasons) will be better then this disappointment to RTS.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Wow how can you make that statement without playing the game.


I believe he was referring to Steam itself and not the game Talos.



> And that fact that there putting it on steam shows there lack of caring for the actual game, all they want is more money for the pile of junk there throwing at us.


Sorry but this is an asinine statement. What has the fact that the game is going to be available in beta form on Steam have to do with anything? Or even when the full version is released? Being distributed through Steam means the game is going to suck? I have Steam on my pc and the games I play through it are just as good going through it as they are not going through it. Halflife 2 is on Steam, you have to load Steam to play it even in single player, and Halflife 2 certainly does NOT suck. Don't knock a game before you try it just because of one of the distribution methods they are using.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> My only hope is that the next two GW games (Being announced one at a time for marketing reasons) will be better then this disappointment to RTS.


TBH, DoW2 is NOT an RTS, rather a TBS (Tactical Battle Simulation). There is more emphasis placed on individual units, so the games are small and fast paced. I have yet to play the beta, because I abhorred SS, but from different people's reports, it seems to be as such.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Trandoshanjake said:


> TBH, DoW2 is NOT an RTS, rather a TBS (Tactical Battle Simulation). There is more emphasis placed on individual units, so the games are small and fast paced. I have yet to play the beta, because I abhorred SS, but from different people's reports, it seems to be as such.


I am aware of this, and have stated suck in other posts. I just used RTS as that is what the game is being called.

Relic is using steam because they don't want to have to maintain online play what so ever so they are handing it over to steam 100%. Steam is self is a flawed idea and should not be used for games like DoW what so ever let alone any other game out there. 

And its not just distribution, Relic is moving the entire game to steam play.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

im so annoyed right now, i installed it after an hour of waiting after school. Didnt work, it said it was missing something.... and that it might work if i re installed it, i spent another 3 hours downloading the beta AGAIN, and still didnt work. Maybe steam was a bad idea....:angry:

And i prefer tactical games then RTS. Which i thinks better because its more closer to the table top game.

Oh and talos, i can judge the game before i played it, because they have put up videos of it in gameplay.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you ever play the MYTH games back in the day? They were *AMAZING*. No base building. No choice in your troops. You start with X units & you finish with X-Y units, in the next mission, those (X-Y) units carry over, are better & are bolstered by rookies. LOVED them & I'm hoping DOW2 captures the feel


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

dlakertor said:


> Oh and talos, i can judge the game before i played it, because they have put up videos of it in gameplay.


No you can't. watching a few videos of some one els playing dos not give you the feel for the game or let you know how it works. your just going off what some one els told you to think and not what you your self think.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> Oh and talos, i can judge the game before i played it, because they have put up videos of it in gameplay.


Sorry, but if you don't have the game you are simply not qualified to make these judgements. Whether or not these complaints are right or wrong, it's just not logical to try to refute them if you haven't played the game. I wouldn't try to critique a movie or book without having seen or read it. It's as simple as that.

Myth was an awesome game.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Relic is using steam because they don't want to have to maintain online play what so ever so they are handing it over to steam 100%. Steam is self is a flawed idea and should not be used for games like DoW what so ever let alone any other game out there.
> 
> And its not just distribution, Relic is moving the entire game to steam play.


Ummm, hate to break to to you, but all of the online multiplayer resolution is being handled by Games for Microsoft Live, not Steam.

Steam is only being used as the distrobution network for the Beta.

Add to this that the Gamespy multiplayer they used was more or less not working at all at this stage of the beta for DOW1 and you can see that this decision wasn't such a bad idea.

In addition to this, I don't intend to get in an argument over this, but I've been using steam for most of my multiplayer gaming recently and there is absolutely *nothing* wrong with it. Care to expand upon your reasoning on why Steam is flawed as you're pretty much making a statement with no basis here.

Less of the vitriolic hatred of things that you don't know for sure please 


As for my opinion on the game, I'm having a lot of fun so far, the unit selection and some of the base building side have been reduced, but I'm really quite liking the new format of it. Tyranids were a bit of a dissapointment in my mind, some of the animations look a little too static, but that's just my opinion, gameplay wise, it's no CoH, but should be a fun RTS-ish RTT game


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

gotta love those "im an expert as i watched a few vids" people. hopefully dow2 is awsome especially with it sorta being combined with COH. just hope they dont put in daft AI were you stick em in cover and 10secs later theyv'e run out into the open!

also whats with the steam hating....and joker its not being transferred to steam its using MS live.

Also i must admit ive never had any probs with steam what so ever...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're meant to change the fiing stances, =D

There's a lot of work to be done, that's obvious. I'm just redownloading for the 4th time, because for some reason, the files became corrupted after playing a couple of LAN matches. Still - I'll think about setting up a game with some of you. be easier to arrange as well.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

oh aye i ment from playing COH were my men would quite happily run ito a tank or a mg42 after i carefully placed them!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You're meant to change the fiing stances, =D
> 
> There's a lot of work to be done, that's obvious. I'm just redownloading for the 4th time, because for some reason, the files became corrupted after playing a couple of LAN matches. Still - I'll think about setting up a game with some of you. be easier to arrange as well.


How did you manage to get a LAN match working? I've had nothing but NAT errors every time I try to play with my housemate using the standard custom game and the LAN button is disabled.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure, it just worked. Then it didn't, after the match, and I've had to reinstall. I'll try it one more time, and if I'm forced to Re-download, I'll give it up as a bug and stick to SP.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I loved the trailer the game looks like its gonna be mint specially with nids lets see how easy it is for necrons now


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I've pretty much been playing skirmish games, I've collected a few more of my thoughts on the game.

1) Lack of base building is awesome - simplifies this and allows you to concentrate on the important bit of the fighting. Some people may not like this change, personally I love it.

2) Rushing is all but impossible, the HP of your HQ is signigicantly higher than previous games, it takes a few minutes of firing from a sizable army to destroy it, again I think this is a good thing as it means that the emphasis is on winning via the Victory Points (although it does make the end of annihilate games a little dull).

3) Map design is greatly improved - from the small number of 2p maps I've seen, the number of choke points have been greatly reduced, and the maps have a lot more routes to get places. This I think will make for some more interesting games.

4) Graphics are beautiful, but I keep thinking that the marine force commander's head is far too small

5) Noticed a few buggy bits with large creatures in close combat where they sometimes hit once, then spin round 360degrees before hitting again, kinda annoying but pretty sure it'll get fixed before launch.

That's it for first impressions, more to follow once I've moved house and got more of a chance to play


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya I am very biased agenst steam and for good reason. I have this thing where if I buy a game I would like to have it, rather then them telling me I don't for no reason one day and not letting me play it. Also I hate that you have to download the game to play it, even if you have the CD for it, them make your download it to play, add in the poor server support (Not CS or HL, Steam doesn't host the servers for them, players do. That is why they work better)

DoW2 took everything that made DoW unique in the RTS world and threw it out the window to make a half arsed RPG that is only getting the hype and (future) sales because the first DoW games where great. 

My only hope is that the FPS "Space Marines" and the 40K MMO will be better titles then this or there will be a sad hole in my Video gaming  it sucks being tragically edicted to everything WarHammer.



Critta said:


> 4) Graphics are beautiful, but I keep thinking that the marine force commander's head is far too small


That is what happens when you take steroids, things shrink. ^^


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

so if you dont like steam dont use it! goddam it your reason is shit as you cannot be bias and have a good reason!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Ya I am very biased agenst steam and for good reason. I have this thing where if I buy a game I would like to have it, rather then them telling me I don't for no reason one day and not letting me play it. Also I hate that you have to download the game to play it, even if you have the CD for it, them make your download it to play, add in the poor server support (Not CS or HL, Steam doesn't host the servers for them, players do. That is why they work better)


However, in this particular game, all of your reasons for disliking steam are utterly moot points.

1) I like to own the game - it's a beta, you can't buy or own it anyway.

2) You have to download it - it's a beta, you always have to download them

3) Poor server support - no servers, no need for support. All of the multiplay code for DoW2 is handled by Windows Live anyways. Just out of interest, which games do have servers run by steam?

Not trying to get at you, but it seems you're blasting DoW2 purely because they've decided to let steam deal with handing out the beta keys and application.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> so if you dont like steam dont use it! goddam it your reason is shit as you cannot be bias and have a good reason!


Christ mate, calm down.

At the moment, I fail to see what the problem is with Steam. It's far cheaper to buy games off the internet, and with Steam, and similar Direct 2 Drive sites, you can always get the game if the you need to do the reinstall.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Christ mate, calm down.
> 
> At the moment, I fail to see what the problem is with Steam. It's far cheaper to buy games off the internet, and with Steam, and similar Direct 2 Drive sites, you can always get the game if the you need to do the reinstall.


Argeed, i got bioshock for something like £7 after christmas during a holiday sales on steam, any good animations of characters or units?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Critta said:


> Not trying to get at you, but it seems you're blasting DoW2 purely because they've decided to let steam deal with handing out the beta keys and application.


Being on steam just makes them look cheap for not putting it out them selves and instead giving it to steam with all there problems.

The reason I dislike DoW2 is because DoW had a good, creative outlook on RTS games, it was leading the front for RTS games to come out in the future, but instead of continuing with the great game DoW was they decided to crap out and take an easier path and make it a half arsed RPG, Yes there is RTS in the Online play, but I am not going to buy a game when 80% of it is trash.

And yes, I have played the beta, it is an insult to every RTS/RPG game out that has to share the same label, I was expecting more from Relic but they dropped the ball on this one.

Vaz, have fun spending hours to get the game files just to find out they don't work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mate... They've always said it's a different path. When you're commenting on something completely irrelevant.

For example - 

Dawn of War takes the role of Strawberry Ice cream. DoW2 takes the roll of Chocolate Ice Cream. You like Strawberry, but you're allergic to Coco.

You - "excuse me Ice Cream man, I liked you Strawberry Ice Cream, can I have some please?"
Him - "No, everyone has bought all my strawberry ice cream, and I only have a bit left, and I figured that because you all liked it so much, I'd make something different. Anyway, would you like to try my new Chocolate Flavour before it goes out?"
You - "Hmmm.... I'm allergic to Chocolate. Still, because it's there, I'll try it!"
Him - "You sure? It'll take a while to come out the mixer."
You - "Sure. Keep it coming. Although I'm allergic to it, I'll still have it!"
Him - "It's ready now, there you go. It's free, for you, by the way!"
You - "Um... I shouldn't really have had that, I'm allergic after all... Now I'm gonna..."

You then spack out, and have a fit on the floor. I hope you've learnt your lesson from that. If not, then in simple terms, you have no ground to stand on to make a complaint over the DoW 2 gameplay.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

NOT AN RTS NOT AN RTS NOT AN RTS!!! TBS, this is not a carbon copy of DoW, and, before you pull this out on me, it is not "CoH ihn spase." You have to look at this game like a new one entirely, instead of as just another sequel. The closest mirror to it would probably be CoH, which in itself was a great game. It sickens me how people think it makes logical business sense to just update the graphics, make a few tweaks, and release it as a whole new game. (I'm looking at YOU, EA, do you really need a Madden every year?)


----------



## Horus6489 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm going to download it today. Let's hope that I can run it.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Mate... They've always said it's a different path. When you're commenting on something completely irrelevant.
> 
> For example -
> 
> ...


Yes, how dare I state my opinion about a game because it is different from yours 

I must say your little story that had no revolance to this thread was a nice attempt to start a forum fight. Better luck next time tho.

Relic did a retched job with DoW2, they killed everything they worked for with the first 4 games and took a major step back. 

And EA dos need a new Maden game every year, its the only thing keeping them alive.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I got it downloaded, after about eight hours, and didn't really like the style of the short game I played. Admittedly, I grew up playing the Command and Conquer series and was lost when I couldn't find a builder unit. Haven't given it that much of a chance, and may just wait until I can get it on steam. Unlike Jokergod, I enjoy Steam. My only problem may be transferring my account from one computer to another.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Yes, how dare I state my opinion about a game because it is different from yours
> 
> I must say your little story that had no revolance to this thread was a nice attempt to start a forum fight. Better luck next time tho.
> 
> ...


Apparently, whether or not I attempted to start a forum fight or not (which wasn't my intention), it's done rather a good job of starting it. Be the grown man, do the right thing and walk away.

And yes. How _DARE_ you state your opinion, because it's different than mine. The difference being, I've not seen much intelligence in your opinion; namely saying it's not something, which Relic have clearly stated it's not being that something; i.e. Relic have said it's not an RTS, as in a true RTS, it uses a similar function, but to achieve a different direction. So it's an the same appearance used to show something different, namely a multi unit RPG, similar to what Kindom of Fire was.

And actually, it was relevant. You've just not got the intellegence to realise it.

The first 4 games? What, you mean the constant crap that they put out, in terms of balance - Vanilla Eldar, WA Chaos, DC Necrons/T1.5 Marines, SS Eldar? Sure, the graphics, and new units improved. But did the ability to go into Automatch, and be guaranteed a good game? No. You went against DR Spam, or Grey Knights/Chaplain.

Funny how you say that EA need a new Madden Game to keep them alive. Last time I checked, FIFA 20XX gets better sales than American Football. I'll try and get a quote for you.

Not to mention the number of new projects that they undertake - Lord of the Rings is still going strong, for example.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Apparently, whether or not I attempted to start a forum fight or not (which wasn't my intention), it's done rather a good job of starting it. Be the grown man, do the right thing and walk away.
> 
> And yes. How _DARE_ you state your opinion, because it's different than mine. The difference being, I've not seen much intelligence in your opinion; namely saying it's not something, which Relic have clearly stated it's not being that something; i.e. Relic have said it's not an RTS, as in a true RTS, it uses a similar function, but to achieve a different direction. So it's an the same appearance used to show something different, namely a multi unit RPG, similar to what Kindom of Fire was.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to get in to with you about DoW, clearly we are both very opinionated people and will never agree about it.

How ever the comment I made about EA was ment to be a joke. I don't know what there current sales are at, just that most gamers don't like there way of putting out new games and there game support is lacking.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Let's leave it there now please lads. JokerGod - we know you don't like the game, so unless your comments include a function of the beta you didn't enjoy etc then I think it's best if you refrain from further comments in this thread. Same for any others - criticise by all means, but lets not go OTT. Cheers. 

- Syph


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I wish steam had at least made a way in which people who had not bought the game off them could still get the beta early. I suppose it's just rewarding people who are "faithful" to their company thingie.

TBH i see it looking to be a good game. At the moment i think too many people are being over critical on it. If the multi player is good then i will get it thats the only reason i and most people get games such as these so that they can play friends online and be competetive. Single players really are meant to be something completely different.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can get the Beta off them, if you at least have the Multiplayer/Install key still.

Download Steam, set up a Games for Microsoft Live Account, and go into My Games. There should be two buttons at the bottom. Choose the one on the RIGHT, even though the other makes more sense. Find Soulstorm, and then Dawn of War 2 Beta will be a download option.


----------



## MasterKnives (Jan 21, 2009)

The beta, from what I have seen (a friend is playing in it) looks to be really good, I can't wait for the full release on the 19th. 

I am curious to know others thoughts on the nids, it seems they might suffer a bit in "feel" simply because of unit caps.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about DoW2 is its focus on skirmish games. You feel like you get to about the equal of a 1500pt list.

Also disappointed at some of the units or the lack there of.
*No chaos as a race?*
You figure that will hurt sales for the hardcore chaos fan base, and I even like to mess around with the idea of taking your life for the blood god.
*Land Raider* 
Where art thou? Id rather have one of you than 3 Predators.
*Flash Gitz*
I miss you and your big gunz!

I'm sure theres more but I'm sure I can go on and you can agree with / add on to the list.

Overall:
I like it, Its new, Its different.
Try it before you bash it.

Everyone's a critic and I'm no different lol,
LX


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help Vaz i've just begun the download.

Hope to be playing on it later.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

LegendX said:


> Also disappointed at some of the units or the lack there of.
> *No chaos as a race?*
> You figure that will hurt sales for the hardcore chaos fan base, and I even like to mess around with the idea of taking your life for the blood god.
> *Land Raider*
> ...


Surely this is what expansions are for? They had to take someone out of the original 4 races in order to fit the nids in.... My money is on Chaos in the first expansion pack... I'd also add that the Flash Gitz weren't in the original release of DoW1 as far as I remember they weren't added until Winter Assault or the necron/tau one.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

they havent done all the races because we then wouldnt be seeing the game for another 2 years...

Anybody having probs with the steam DL? cant get past the dam loading screen.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Lack of base building is awesome - simplifies this and allows you to concentrate on the important bit of the fighting. Some people may not like this change, personally I love it.


Now THAT makes me insanely happy. That is my single biggest beef with the standard RTS games out there, whoever can build the fastest will usually win. Taking that out and focusing on the action makes me a happy Wraith.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

IBTD, Wraith. Not having base building and research just cuts straight to troop spamming. With base building, it at least gives you some chance to get a plan and be able to react. I just wish they included a tutorial level. I've been trying to find which way is up because it seems my opponent is always able too build troops more quickly than I could. Maybe I just am horrible at PvP.


----------



## Nergal (Jan 23, 2009)

My pc is to slow to run it but I will be upgrading.
How is the gameplay?
How close is it to tabletop when it comes to model strength?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

finally got the game working, No more building buildings....is a good idea, no more 2 hours of a player placing a HQ all over the map each time you destroy one. Also gives players a chance to focus on fighting.

Though the beta was very laggy, even though i run most games with everything on high. 

Also it is very realistic, one minute your chasing a unit of space marines, next your getting owned by assault marines, then devestators "pew pew pew" you down. That is if you get all your tactics right :grin: 

I think it is slightly closer to the table top game, mainly because theres more use of tactics needed.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> IBTD, Wraith. Not having base building and research just cuts straight to troop spamming. With base building, it at least gives you some chance to get a plan and be able to react. I just wish they included a tutorial level. I've been trying to find which way is up because it seems my opponent is always able too build troops more quickly than I could. Maybe I just am horrible at PvP.


Dude, just a tip, play skirmish vs the computer...

Goto Multiplayer > Custom
Hit the Host button
Choose your race and hero
Click on the open slot in the game you've made then select the "Add Easy Computer" option

Should be pretty close to a tutorial without someone telling you what to do


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I did not know I could do that. Thank you Critta.


----------

